# Wine bottle cleaning



## jvbutter (Nov 10, 2013)

About 2-3 years ago, in a wine making magazine, I found a cool rack someone made. It resembled a bottom rack in a dish washer. It had about 16 nozzles that you would put the bottles over, it had a pump to circulate the cleaning liquid and switch valve to use Nitrogen to dry out. Does anyone remember? I cant find it on Google at all.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this what you are referencing? http://winemakermag.com/photos/gallery/40/asInline?limit=1&limitstart=0


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 10, 2013)

If interested I made a very nice and powerful bottle sanitizer for approx 100 dollars or less 
Here are some pics of what I am referring to -

Thanks Rocky ! I tried finding it myself also and could not find the one he was exactly looking for


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 10, 2013)

I tried to find what you were looking for but could not. I believe the parts came from Valley Vinter but I did not see them online.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 10, 2013)

man...I am going to make one this week, never thought of that.
i have lots of stuff left from a few manifold plumping jobs..
ye hah.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought I also seen the post awhile back on a thread here where someone made there own version ?


----------



## cintipam (Nov 10, 2013)

Good to see this info. I had been considering dedicating a new all plastic pressure sprayer meant for garden work to sanitize inside bottles. I was hoping since the NaMeta would not be sitting long in it it would not be a problem that it is not food grade plastic.

I think I'll adapt Steve's idea to make a nice first step bottle cleaner tho. I bought one of those bottle cleaners that attach to a faucet forgetting that my faucet has no way to attach it. It is one of those pull out sprayer models so no way to adapt either. But attached to a garden hose I got lots of, as my watering setup has more splitters and diverters than any sane gardener needs.

Taking a break from filtering wine for the first time using the AI1 and whole house filter. Nice job, Steve!

Pam in cinti


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 10, 2013)

Pam I am glad you are enjoying the Allinone !

I found out that it takes me less than 3 seconds to sanitize each bottle - at high pressure. Recently I have added the whole house filter in order to filter out any impurties that might of been cleaned out using this system - works alot better rather than dumping the solution every time it got dirty.


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Is this what you are referencing? http://winemakermag.com/photos/gallery/40/asInline?limit=1&limitstart=0



Nope, I did find this Sunday looking through the picutures on this site. It is very similar, but it was in a platic square box. I think it was PVC pipe as main nozzle system.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 11, 2013)

Might have bern mine, was it in a blue tote? Doesn't work as well as it looks, not enough pressure and had to hold the bottles up with bungee cords.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 13, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> If interested I made a very nice and powerful bottle sanitizer for approx 100 dollars or less
> Here are some pics of what I am referring to -
> 
> Thanks Rocky ! I tried finding it myself also and could not find the one he was exactly looking for



I am planning on making a video or a complete how to guide if anyone is interested. ?

Thanks Steve


----------



## RCGoodin (Nov 13, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I am planning on making a video or a complete how to guide if anyone is interested. ?
> 
> Thanks Steve


 
Steve, when you talk, everyone listens......I'm interested...


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Nov 14, 2013)

was able to find this on youtube, i know i saw somewhere online with instructions on how to build the rack, but i can't find it now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpm4SK6_zdE[/ame]


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 14, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> If interested I made a very nice and powerful bottle sanitizer for approx 100 dollars or less
> Here are some pics of what I am referring to -
> 
> Thanks Rocky ! I tried finding it myself also and could not find the one he was exactly looking for




That pump. i hope its not the $160 unit from morewinemaking.com.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got most all the part # and a quick tutorial on how to assemble it all. It is a shurflo pump - on demand - I will hopefully be able to post latter tonight - video in progress 

Thanks Steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2013)

(picture of a bottle washer )

Here are those links about the transfer pump 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001FAA5Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

you will need 2 of these 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IZJ7D6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Super heavy duty 10 foot Drinking Water Hose with 1/2" internal diameter is drinking water safe and reinforced for maximum kink resistance. Model # 22743 – this is the white RV style hose sold at Wal-Mart for approx 8 dollars you may need 2 of them – you can also use dishwasher hose also – but it is not made for potable water.

Filterfast for the following items or similar 
FILTER HOUSING - 158116 - 
WRENCH- SW-1A
Standard sediment filter at any hardware store

Adapter from filter inlet to hose connection or you can use a barbed end if you choose to do so

5 or 6 gallon empty bucket

First choose if you want 110 ac pump or you can save a couple of bucks by buying 12 DC volt model. I believe this model in AC you have to supply the cord. 
Take the hose and cut it in ½ - the male portion of the hose will go into the bucket and the other end will be clamped with the coupler used for this pump on the inlet side. The outlet side of the pump will then connect to the Filter assembly. The out of the filter will then hook up to the bottle rinser that attaches to the bucket by use of zip ties. Drill 2 holes above and below the hose connection – to the right and left of the bottle rinser and pull the zip ties tight. Place solution in the bucket and turn pump on – and start sanitizing ! 
The filter is something special I installed latter due to I kept changing out the fluid due to debris in the bottle – now the filter catches it all


Thanks Steve
_______________


----------



## tingo (Nov 14, 2013)

Pumpman, Im confused. I own a transfer pump and it seems like if i were to stopper one end and turn it on that it would blow the seals or something. When I first saw your pics earlier I thought you were using a compressor. So my question is, does the pump just continuously run even when nothing comes out the other end (until you actually rinse a bottle I mean).


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2013)

Tingo here's your answer:

Auto shutoff pressure switch reacts to outlet pressure and interrupts power when it reaches the preset shutoff pressure level
Positive displacement 3-chamber diaphragm


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Tingo here's your answer:
> 
> Auto shutoff pressure switch reacts to outlet pressure and interrupts power when it reaches the preset shutoff pressure level
> Positive displacement 3-chamber diaphragm



Thanks Dan ! 
Otherwise called a on demand pump where the pump is under pressure (about the same as your house pressure) and as soon as the pressure drops the pump will automatically turn back on.

This type of pump is serviceable as well - very well built pump


----------



## tingo (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh so similar to a compressor. I own the pmp120 transfer pump from E. C. Kraus. I dont think mine operates that way. It may be full bore with no let up. I might have to try anyway.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Tim how this this pump work for racking? Also will the meta effect it?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2013)

tingo said:


> Oh so similar to a compressor. I own the pmp120 transfer pump from E. C. Kraus. I dont think mine operates that way. It may be full bore with no let up. I might have to try anyway.



I believe you are correct - in the specs it states this =
Has An On/Off Switch With A Variable Flow Adjustment Dial , 
it does not talk about pressure only flow as I would call and find out before damaging your pump


----------



## jvbutter (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks to Steve for his help in sanitizing. Your experience is a great help. I have my pump and nozzles on order to create a much better faster system of cleaning. No more 3 days of dishwasher use... My sweetie will appreciate not having to do the dishes by hand.....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 16, 2013)

jvbutter
It is my pleasure ! 
This forum I have gained new friends and a wealth of knowledge at my fingertips over the years ! 

Please let us know about your finished product


----------

